# Best off the shelf nano



## nicktunwells (15 Mar 2012)

Hi

After a false start with a Dennerle 10l nano, I'm starting again looking for a rectangular tank preferably with built in light, filter and heater.

The only candidate I can see is a Juwel Vio 40l but will need to add a heater OR as I've kept the light, filter from the Dennerle, a good bare tank ?

I'm not looking for a hi tech tank but something attractive and room to aquascape.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Mar 2012)

Pets@Home do a range of plain glass nanos that are very popular and cheap.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (16 Mar 2012)

Seconded on the p@h nano, I've got one and they're really nice. Only downside I can see is if you want to use the glass lid that comes with it a clippy light might not fit. I don't have one on mine so I'm not sure about that though, just doesn't look like there's enough room. Irrelevant if you want to leave it open top though.
It does come with a little internal filter too.


----------



## BigTom (17 Mar 2012)

I would definitely change the filter if you get a P@H cube (see the 'filter impeller massacre' thread and the big P@H nano cube thread for why!).


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Mar 2012)

i've tested some EHEIM Aquastyle earlier with good success. There aren't heater in it, but the LED light is good, and the filtration is way better then any nano kit. Substrate is not included like it was in my dennerle earlier.


----------



## Matt Warner (17 Mar 2012)

I have fluval flora and I think it's a great little nano tank. The only thing I had to change was the stratum substrate which is not heavy enough to anchor any plants, and the diffuser which I replaced with a glass ceramic diffuser. I also removed the internal filter and added an external filter with glass lily pipes. I like the shape of this tank and I like the rocky background too.


----------



## JohnC (7 Apr 2012)

I'd deffo get the P@H cube, the 30L one. It's high clarify glass at an amazing price.

Use the corner filter from your Dennerle if you don't want to spend big. I love those little corner internals filters. Quiet yet powerful.

If you want to go external then a eheim 2213 works well. The money you would save buying the P@H cube would works towards getting better filters, lights, substrate etc.

The P@H cube now just comes with the filter i think but is excellent build quality and minimal styling. I'm about to replace my 10L dennerle and my 25L arc tank with them.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Apr 2012)

Ive got a fluval ebi.

Bid and won mine brand new at £30 +£10p&p. Winner 

people who have P@H cube, Dont know if this affects you?

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... wQ&cad=rja

oh btw, can someone post a link for the Cubes? I cant find them?

Regards


----------



## JohnC (10 Apr 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Ive got a fluval ebi.
> 
> Bid and won mine brand new at £30 +£10p&p. Winner
> 
> ...




The relaunch was a cheaper version without the light. The issue with the light is due to the clips not meeting EU standards for electrical equiptment over water i think.


----------



## Antipofish (10 Apr 2012)

You couldn't go far wrong with one of these.  Excellent value for money.





Purchased from Zooplus


----------



## m_attt (10 Apr 2012)

the P@H cubes are great, really clear glass. Only come with a filter now but for less than £30 for a tank getting a heater and a light is no trouble.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Apr 2012)

I cant seem to find them on the website? 

Are they the clearseal ones? Or a p@h built one?
Ive never heard of their own brand before I joined up here.
Mind you, they do look very nice! 

Regards
Nathaniel


----------



## m_attt (10 Apr 2012)

they are not online, you have to go into the store to get them.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Apr 2012)

Ahh that'd explain it,

Thanks


----------



## Palm Tree (11 Apr 2012)

I have a fluval flora, it cost £50 for the tank, crappy background, a 2kg bag of stratum (which isnt really enough and i want another 2kg), a crap C02 kit,a filter,cover glass and clips, an 11w light and some tweezers. The tank is not in use atm but I have already removed the background and im using the filter, cover glass, light and tweezers in other tanks so overall its ok value for money but you still need to buy loads for it like a heater and more substrate ect.


----------



## sr20det (25 Apr 2012)

are the P@H ones still available?

How much are they again?


----------

